# WES Process Help???



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello friends,

I am new to Canadian Immigration and starting my application for WES and have following questions if anybody could help with pls.

I am a Bachelor Degree Holder(Computer Science) and carrying 8 years of Working Experience as Software Engineer.

1)Do i need to have my Metric and intermediate Certificates and Transcripts/Mark-sheets attested from Both the Boards for WES and let them send directly to WES first or do i need to first Attest my Bachelor Degree from HEC and get the sealed envelop from them and send it to WES ?

2)Or do i only need to send my Attested Bachelor Degree to WES because in Pakistan there is process before you go for Bachelor Degree Attestation you have to have the Matric and Intermediate documents first attested by relevant boards.

3) Or do i need to get my Metric and Intermediate Certificate attested by the relevant boards and place them in an separate envelop and then get the sealed envelop having the attested Bachelor degree inside and place both the envelop together and send it to WES?

Can anybody help with the above query who gone through the WES process recently.???


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What is a metric?


----------

